# My dog doesn't like roses.



## AUZambo (Feb 16, 2009)

i took my dog outside for a short photoshoot yesterday and gave him a dried rose left over from a bouquet I gave my wife for her birthday a couple of weeks ago.  I thought it'd be a cute picture if I could get him prancing towards me with it in his mouth.

He was having none of it.  By the way...he's throwing it, not catching it.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Feb 16, 2009)

Maybe you should have that little guy tested for rabies - ferocious!


----------



## Overread (Feb 17, 2009)

haha Oh great timing on the shutter!
I really like this


----------



## Eldrich (Feb 17, 2009)

awesome!  This is hilarious, he's got all 4 paws in the air!  And its very sharp, I love it. 

If you wanted to make it look a little more sophisticated, you could clone out the neon tennis ball in the background, but regardless its great.


----------



## clee27 (Feb 17, 2009)

Love it! Absolutely hilarious!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 17, 2009)

Just THE moment to push the button! Well done. And so sharp, too! 
Such fun to see that he's actually airborne! 
Too true, he doesn't like roses! It shows!


----------



## Chiller (Feb 17, 2009)

Great catch.....and throw..... Love it.


----------



## Susan1114 (Feb 17, 2009)

I LOVE this!!!


----------



## boeinglover24 (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree ferocious scary dog...
Nice timing : )


----------



## Stock Photos (Feb 18, 2009)

He looks ferocious!


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks like a Dobie. He only _thinks _he's ferocious.  Dobies are the biggest lap dogs around.  A big ol' baby.

Awesome shot!


----------



## AUZambo (Feb 19, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> Looks like a Dobie. He only _thinks _he's ferocious.  Dobies are the biggest lap dogs around.  A big ol' baby.



lol...he's actually a toy manchester terrier.  Everyone thinks he's a Min Pin, and I don't blame them.  He looks more like a doberman than the actual min pins do!  What's funny is he was simply laying on the ground chewing on it like dogs normally would.  When I gave him the command to come to me ("Front!"), he wigged out and I got that shot.

I'll post a couple more later this afternoon, though they aren't quite as funny.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 26, 2009)

LarissaPhotography said:


> Maybe you should have that little guy tested for rabies - ferocious!



hahaha! I was thinking about the same thing when I saw that picture lol.



Ngoface said:


> Look at those fangs lol



Yep. It kinda reminds me of those scary zombie dogs in those Resident Evil movies .


----------



## Ngoface (Feb 26, 2009)

Look at those fangs lol


----------



## KevinA83 (Mar 16, 2009)

god i'd hate to make that dog mad if i was just somebody walking by... very nice shot by the way..


----------



## chantal7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hilarious photo! I literally laughed out loud.  Nice capture indeed.


----------

